# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Anybody Know the Real Name of This Song?

## Red Square

I am listening to this song, and really love the sound and the singer, but I would like to know the actual song name, so I can find it on iTunes. Does anyone know?  SovMusic.ru - Song about Baikal-Amur railroad

----------


## Doomer

Владислав Коннов - Байкало-Амурская Магистраль (1974 г.)

----------


## Red Square

> Владислав Коннов - Байкало-Амурская Магистраль (1974 г.)

 Thank you!  ::

----------


## Lampada

Мой Мир@Mail.Ru   *Слышишь, время гудит - БАМ*  
муз. О Фельцман
сл. Р Рождественский 
Солнце в небе светит мудро.
Молодеет древний край.
От Байкала до Амура
Мы проложим магистраль. 
Встретим зябкие рассветы
Встретим долгую пургу
В биографии планеты
Впишем мы свою строку.  
Припев:
Слышишь, время гудит - БАМ.
На просторах крутых - БАМ.
И большая тайга покоряется нам. 
Слышишь, время гудит - БАМ,
На просторах крутых - БАМ.
Это колокол наших сердец молодых.  
Будет нам порою трудно,
Но земле любимой в дар
Лягут рельсы, будто струны,
Наших песенных гитар. 
Солнце в небе светит мудро,
Молодеет древний край.
От Байкала до Амура
Мы проложим магистраль.

----------

